# Ms Url Control



## KukiW (13. Mai 2002)

hallo an alle,

wer von euch hat die negative erfahrung mit offensichtlichem spamming
auf die formmail.cgi auf seinem server? habe anfang april auf der statistik meiner homepage1 plötzlich einige tage lang 100erte von zugriffen auf die formmail.cgi vorgefunden. aus re-design gründen musste ich die seiten ohnehin runterladen, somit war das erledigt.
jetzt sind innerhalb von 10 tagen auf homepage2 über 1500 zugriffe auf dieses formmail.cgi, die besuche kommen alle von fast namensgleichen rechnern und unter den browsern erscheint an erster stelle "microsoft url control - 6.00.8862"
In einem englischen forum habe ich eine ähnliche anfrage gelesen,
dort wird geraten, die benennung von formmail.cgi zu ändern. habe ich
jetzt gemacht - hoffe, es hilft.
wenn ihr darüber mehr wisst, freue ich mich über eure stellungnahme!
thanx
Kuki


----------



## dahead (16. Mai 2002)

mhh, ich habe das zwar noch nie 'so' gehört, doch ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der browser selbst diese datei sucht, und (im hintergrund) öffnet/auswertet, ...

umbenennen hört sich gut an.

achja, falls tatsächlich 1500 besucher auf deine seite gekommen sind (sind sie wohl nicht), könnte es wohl noch einen anderen grund geben.

hoffe gehilft zu hatten.


----------

